# Application Process Almost Done!



## Samwise_GeeGee (15 May 2014)

Today I did my medical as well as passed my interview. Recruiter said everything went perfectly. 

Now all that's left is waiting to be merit listed, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

My trade choices were;
1. Combat Engineer
2. Infantry
3. Armoured Soldier

I hope I get in any of those.


----------



## JoeDos (15 May 2014)

Samwise_GeeGee said:
			
		

> Today I did my medical as well as passed my interview. Recruiter said everything went perfectly.
> 
> Now all that's left is waiting to be merit listed, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> ...



Congrats! Haha I am starting to get a little jealous, people are getting their medicals and interviews, or getting near the end of the process and I am just sitting here waiting for some word on my medical and interview scheduled date.


----------



## Samwise_GeeGee (15 May 2014)

Went a lot faster than I expected, the whole process started mid-April.

I think this will be the longest though..


----------



## horadricbacon (17 May 2014)

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Congrats! Haha I am starting to get a little jealous, people are getting their medicals and interviews, or getting near the end of the process and I am just sitting here waiting for some word on my medical and interview scheduled date.



AlphaBravo.  I noticed that they started your background check before your Interview.  I'm jealous of that.  I'm going in for my interview next week, and I know for sure they haven't done the background check on me first, which I wish they would've done before getting me all excited.  Even though I have no criminal record, I do know it's the longest process normally.


----------



## JoeDos (17 May 2014)

horadricbacon said:
			
		

> AlphaBravo.  I noticed that they started your background check before your Interview.  I'm jealous of that.  I'm going in for my interview next week, and I know for sure they haven't done the background check on me first, which I wish they would've done before getting me all excited.  Even though I have no criminal record, I do know it's the longest process normally.



Yeah, I mean there is some good and bad about it being done* now opposed to later. But it's a shame it has taken this long, I am hoping it gets done soon as I am hoping to get to basic for the end of July (If they even have a date available that is) But plus side is I don't have to wait for it to clear after my medical and interview.  

Also I don't have a criminal record, no credit issues, finished my GR12 education (Some College as well), and have a fair bit of volunteering and work experience..


----------



## horadricbacon (17 May 2014)

It seems like it would be a bit more efficient to do the background check first in my opinion.  Like for me, going in for my Aptitude, then the Medical and Interview, just to be told that the background check has to be done next, which could take from months, to maybe more than a year...  Which by then, you may have to renew your interview and such.  Maybe that won't happen in my case, but I'm totally expecting it since I used to live in the United States.


----------



## Metsuke (27 May 2014)

I got my Cfat and interview tomorow. Got no idea about the medical. I also have not been security checked yet, and I have to hand in the papers that I already handed in on the paperwork side of things, for the cfat and interview.. so its all really confusing really eh?


----------



## Heraske (28 May 2014)

I believe the rate of which your medical examination, physical testing, interview and CFAT is determined by what is scheduled first with your recruiting group rather than a separate order for each applicant. I just finished my CFAT, medical examination, and interview today. They picked half of the applicants to do the CFAT first, while the other half did the medical examination. I was chosen to do the CFAT first, then medical examination, and then the interview. However, I did do my physical testing approximately 2 weeks beforehand in a different city. I suppose it depends on which unit you're applying to, since I'm applying to a rather small unit in my city, which I assume is the reason I'm being processed much quicker than what seems to be most of the applicants in other, larger cities.


----------

